# Your favorite Beethoven slow movement



## DiesIraeCX

My first poll, so give me a break. 

It's usually Mahler and Bruckner who are noted for their great adagios (and rightly so) but Beethoven wrote some amazing slow movements, as well. Which is your favorite?!


----------



## brotagonist

To be honest, I don't know  I am awash in music beyond my ability to assess. I am starting to get to know the things I have, but within a couple of days, I need a refresher :lol: I tend to think in terms of albums, not movements :tiphat:


----------



## PetrB

OTHER!

For me, this is a hands-down no contest affair:

_Piano Concerto No.4_, the second movement _Andante con moto._

The movement is still to modern ears singularly odd at least, and to the ears of its contemporaries it must have sounded as strange as Schoenberg's serial pieces sounded to many in the 19-teens and twenties.

A subjective call, this, but I find it dark, and as deeply disturbing as it is deeply dark and beautiful.

Well - enough received, glowingly reviewed, premiered in a private concert in 1807, the public premiere in 1808, highly lauded in an 1809 music journal, it nonetheless was not again performed until 1836, when it was 'resurrected' by Mendelssohn.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

PetrB said:


> OTHER!
> 
> For me, this is a hands-down no contest affair:
> 
> _Piano Concerto No.4_, the second movement _Andante con moto._
> 
> The movement is still to modern ears singularly odd at least, and to the ears of its contemporaries it must have sounded as strange as Schoenberg's serial pieces sounded to many in the 19-teens and twenties.
> 
> A subjective call, this, but I find it dark, and as deeply disturbing as it is deeply dark and beautiful.
> 
> Well - enough received, glowingly reviewed, premiered in a private concert in 1807, the public premiere in 1808, highly lauded in an 1809 music journal, it nonetheless was not again performed until 1836, when it was 'resurrected' by Mendelssohn.


I had it as one of the choices, but I took it off! I knew I should have left it as a choice. :-(

I enjoyed your description of that movement. It took me by surprise the first time I heard it (which wasn't that long ago). I knew on the first listen that No. 4 stood above the 5th "Emperor".


----------



## Albert7

I really like slow stuff... in fact, Beethoven in a slow cooker is the best.


----------



## Chronochromie

I'm not a huge fan of Beethoven's slow movements, many of them I forget quickly. I like the slow movement of the 9th and of the 7th of course, several in his piano sonatas and string quartets (seriously can't remember which ones), the Ghost trio, the 4th and 5th piano concertos and the one in the Violin Sonata No. 10.


----------



## KenOC

Wow! Beethoven couldn't even touch a slow movement without coming up with something very special. I voted for three of these, though all are worthy.

But I have to mention his very strange slow miovement from the Op. 59 No. 3 quartet, and the magical (if melancholy) slow movement from the Op. 95 quartet, "Serioso". And there are others!


----------



## Blake

I love when he gets all slow and sweet in his string quartets. I was moved by too many of them, and my memory for particulars has always been crap... so don't ask for particulars.


----------



## Mahlerian

In addition to many of the others on this poll (and agreeing with PetrB's choice as well), I love the theme and variations of the C minor sonata op. 111.


----------



## Weston

It's harder for me to remember the chamber ensemble works because it took me longer to start appreciating chamber. I'm sure they're loaded with great slow movements, but I chose three in this order:

Piano Concerto 5 "Emperor" "Adagio Un Poco Mosso" (so beautiful Bernstein wrote it again for West Side Story)

Symphony 7 2nd Mvt "Allegretto"

Other: Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13, "Pathetique": II. Adagio cantabile (Yeah - I know, but it has a special meaning for me.)

Honorable mention: The Violin (Piano) Concerto in D, Op. 61a movement 2.


----------



## ProudSquire

From the list above, I'd have to go with the string quartets No. 12 and No. 16, and the emperor. But the largo from the first piano concerto is very, very good and I like it very much, just as much as I love any other. 

:tiphat:


----------



## Llyranor

The 5th Piano Concerto's Adagio. I believe it's what actually the piece that hooked me onto classical music (the 2nd movement, specifically)


----------



## KenOC

My father asked that the Adagio from Beethoven's Emperor be played at his funeral service. It was.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Oops, I forgot to select _other_...
But the other in question is the slow movement of the 5th symphony. Lovely music.


----------



## Guest

PetrB said:


> OTHER!
> For me, this is a hands-down no contest affair:
> _Piano Concerto No.4_, the second movement _Andante con moto._
> 
> The movement is still to modern ears singularly odd at least, and to the ears of its contemporaries it must have sounded as strange as Schoenberg's serial pieces sounded to many in the 19-teens and twenties.
> 
> A subjective call, this, but I find it dark, and as deeply disturbing as it is deeply dark and beautiful.
> 
> Well - enough received, glowingly reviewed, premiered in a private concert in 1807, the public premiere in 1808, highly lauded in an 1809 music journal, it nonetheless was not again performed until 1836, when it was 'resurrected' by Mendelssohn.


Yes, it really does stand apart, doesn't it? I find it 'uncanny'. I have long been a partisan of *Owen Jander's* 'Orpheus' programme that he attaches to this concerto. Here is a link to a short dissertation about this as well as other interesting performance issues relating to the _Andante con moto_ movement:
http://etd.lsu.edu/docs/available/etd-04152013-112915/unrestricted/YoungEunKim_diss.pdf


----------



## Guest

PS: The monograph cited above may be of some use to the "Intent" thread launched by Ukko.


----------



## GGluek

I can't pick a favorite, but I would add to the choices the Benedictus from Missa Solemnis.


----------



## scratchgolf

2nd Movement of the 6th Symphony as a write in. Just thinking about it makes me want to listen. I'll put it on my to-do list for February 1st


----------



## Marschallin Blair

scratchgolf said:


> 2nd Movement of the 6th Symphony as a write in. Just thinking about it makes me want to listen. I'll put it on my to-do list for February 1st











Un-_CANNY!_

-- I _love _the second movement of the Beethoven's Sixth beyond_ measure_.

You're the first person I've ever come across that's said that.

That lilting grace just levels me every time. . . that is to say: done_ a la_ Karajan.


----------



## scratchgolf

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 60377
> 
> 
> Un-_CANNY!_
> 
> -- I _love _the second movement of the Beethoven's Sixth beyond_ measure_.
> 
> You're the first person I've ever come across that's said that.
> 
> That lilting grace just levels me every time. . . that is to say: done_ a la_ Karajan.


How can we be so close, yet so far off? Everyone knows Bohm takes the proverbial cake ut:


----------



## EdwardBast

TalkingHead said:


> PS: The monograph cited above may be of some use to the "Intent" thread launched by Ukko.


To summarize: Jander believes the slow movement of the fourth concerto embodies the story of Orpheus in Hades, the massed strings representing the Furies, the piano our hero's lyre, with which he eventually placates and subdues them. If you hadn't mentioned the essay I would have because I know PetrB had to have been dying to know the true meaning of the movement 

Among my favorites has always been the _Largo e mesto_ from the Piano Sonata Op. 10 no. 3 - which, according to Schindler, represents a person in the throes of melancholy.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

scratchgolf said:


> How can we be so close, yet so far off? Everyone knows Bohm takes the proverbial cake ut:


No disrespect to Herr Doktor Bohm, but the Karajan just eclipses _everything_ when it comes to suavity of expression.


----------



## scratchgolf

Marschallin Blair said:


> No disrespect to Herr Doktor Bohm, but the Karajan just eclipses _everything_ when it comes to suavity of expression.


As soon as you clean out your inbox, I'll be messaging you with some serious fighting words.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

scratchgolf said:


> As soon as you clean out your inbox, I'll be messaging you with some serious fighting words.


Sorry about that.

Let me do some spring cleaning. . . from_ last _spring.


----------



## The nose

Seventh's Allegretto. My absolute favorite Beethoven.


----------



## The nose

And also the second movement of the fourth concerto for piano.


----------



## Albert7

I think the main reason people don't like slow movements is that we live in a fast paced world where everything moves in crazy fashions. I really like to take my time and meditate on the music (being a Buddhist aspiring to here) so slow movements are great for languors and deep thoughts.

Fast movements are important and great for exhibiting energy too.


----------



## Skilmarilion

MoonlightSonata said:


> Oops, I forgot to select _other_...
> But the other in question is the slow movement of the 5th symphony. Lovely music.


Yep, that double theme and variations movement combines grace and triumph in the most brilliant way.

Some favourites, in addition to many that have been mentioned:

- _adagio_ from the 2nd piano conerto
- _adagio man non troppo_ from the 10th quartet

And for re-emphasis:

- adagio (VI) from the 14th quartet [however fleeting it might be]
- _Heiliger Dankgesang_ from the 15th quartet

The latter, which takes on a spiritual meaning, of course may be the only one which could be considered an achievement -- a supreme creation -- entirely by itself.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

scratchgolf said:


> As soon as you clean out your inbox, I'll be messaging you with some serious fighting words.


_Bring it. _

:devil:


----------



## Haydn man

What are you people talking about
The slow movement of the Emperor Concerto has got this won hands down, no contest. If this was a horse race there would be a stewards enquiry as the result is so obvious


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Haydn man said:


> What are you people talking about
> The slow movement of the Emperor Concerto has got this won hands down, no contest. If this was a horse race there would be a stewards enquiry as the result is so obvious


Only 2 ahead of the 7th symphony...
But yes, it is beautiful...


----------



## PetrB

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I had it as one of the choices, but I took it off! I knew I should have left it as a choice. :-(
> 
> I enjoyed your description of that movement. It took me by surprise the first time I heard it (which wasn't that long ago). I knew on the first listen that No. 4 stood above the 5th "Emperor".


If, my esteemed colleague DiesIrae, there were no variance of opinion or different choices named or the topic /subject of the thread, there would be no need, or interest to, the forum, _at all._

Stick to you guns, and _whatever the OP requests,_ name as many pieces as you would care to cite!


----------



## PetrB

Haydn man said:


> What are you people talking about
> The slow movement of the Emperor Concerto has got this won hands down, no contest. If this was a horse race there would be a stewards enquiry as the result is so obvious


"Your opinion is wrong!" :lol:


----------



## PetrB

albertfallickwang said:


> I really like slow stuff... in fact, Beethoven in a slow cooker is the best.


Ah Hah! Luigi as _The Crockpot Crackpot?_


----------



## tempo

I voted for the third movement of the Ninth. Stunningly bittersweet music and one of my favourite movements in all music.

By the way, I'm far from convinced that the second movement of the Symphony No.7 is actually a ''slow'' movement. It's brilliant, yes, but in my opinion it's really not a ''slow'' movement at all.

The fact that some conductors choose to perform it ridiculously slowly (i.e. incorrectly) doesn't make it a true slow movement. It's an Allegretto, for crying out loud. When you consider the metronome markings LvB suggested for his actual Adagios and Andantes, it makes it seem even more ludicrous to class a movement he denoted Allegretto as a ''slow'' movement.

Performed correctly, it should be around 7 minutes, not the absurd 9 minutes or more that some conductors take it to. Why do so many conductors (and listeners, it seems) think that slowing music down makes it more profound? It doesn't. It just robs it of its flow and the practice is, in my view, fundamentally unmusical.

Incidentally, the Emperor's middle movement (which is, as this poll shows, superb) should also be around 7 minutes, not 9 minutes.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I picked all three symphony slow movements listed. Right now I really love the one from the 7th symphony and it reminds me of the funeral march from the 3rd. I am biased towards symphonies over concertos etc, so that affected my choices.


----------



## tempo

Florestan said:


> Right now I really love the one from the 7th symphony and it reminds me of the funeral march from the 3rd.


It shouldn't remind you of the funeral march from the Eroica at all. The fact it does is testament to the plethora of incorrect performances of Beethoven's work that permeate the industry. The two compositions are really quite different. The Allegretto from Symphony No. 7 is full of dance-like rhythms that come to the fore when it's performed with sufficient thrust and energy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

tempo said:


> It shouldn't remind you of the funeral march from the Eroica at all. The fact it does is testament to the plethora of incorrect performances of Beethoven's work that permeate the industry. The two compositions are really quite different. The Allegretto from Symphony No. 7 is full of dance-like rhythms that come to the fore when it's performed with sufficient thrust and energy.


It may be only certain parts that remind me. I need to listen to the two back to back.


----------



## starthrower

Pathetique Sonata


----------



## tortkis

I voted for Symphony No. 9 Adagio, but I also love Symphony No. 4 Adagio. Very beautiful.


----------



## ArtMusic

I voted the slow movement of piano concerto no.5. Predictably, it is leading the statistical results of the poll at the moment.


----------



## afterpostjack

tortkis said:


> I voted for Symphony No. 9 Adagio, but I also love Symphony No. 4 Adagio. Very beautiful.


My view is the same. The Adagios of the 4th and 9th symphonies are also probably my favorite Beethoven slow movements. The 8th Symphony also has a great one, to my ears.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

PetrB said:


> If, my esteemed colleague DiesIrae, there were no variance of opinion or different choices named or the topic /subject of the thread, there would be no need, or interest to, the forum, _at all._
> 
> Stick to you guns, and _whatever the OP requests,_ name as many pieces as you would care to cite!


I didn't include the 2nd Mvt of the 4th Piano Concerto because I wasn't entirely sure of its "slow movement" credentials, considering its stormy nature (even though I did cheat and include the 7th's "Allegretto" ). My top five would be this: 1.) Heiliger Dankgesang 2.) Cavatina 3.) 9th Symphony "Adagio Molto E Cantabile" 4.) 7th Symphony "Allegretto" 5.) 3rd Symphony "Marcia Funebre"

The 4th Piano Concerto's 2nd Mvt would be my 6th pick. 



tempo said:


> I voted for the third movement of the Ninth. Stunningly bittersweet music and one of my favourite movements in all music.
> 
> By the way, I'm far from convinced that the second movement of the Symphony No.7 is actually a ''slow'' movement. It's brilliant, yes, but in my opinion it's really not a ''slow'' movement at all.
> 
> The fact that some conductors choose to perform it ridiculously slowly (i.e. incorrectly) doesn't make it a true slow movement. It's an Allegretto, for crying out loud. When you consider the metronome markings LvB suggested for his actual Adagios and Andantes, it makes it seem even more ludicrous to class a movement he denoted Allegretto as a ''slow'' movement.
> 
> Performed correctly, it should be around 7 minutes, not the absurd 9 minutes or more that some conductors take it to. Why do so many conductors (and listeners, it seems) think that slowing music down makes it more profound? It doesn't. It just robs it of its flow and the practice is, in my view, fundamentally unmusical.
> 
> Incidentally, the Emperor's middle movement (which is, as this poll shows, superb) should also be around 7 minutes, not 9 minutes.


I agree with you about the 7th's Allegretto, it's not really a slow movement. I cheated and included it anyway.  However, considering the incredibly hectic nature of the other movements (those "dancing yaks"), the "Allegretto" seems slow by comparison!

As for timing, not even J.E. Gardiner's "Allegretto" is 7 minutes, it's closer to 8 minutes (7:45). My favorite version is by Kleiber, which is 8:09. It doesn't sound slow or labored by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Guest

I love a lot of the choices here, but as a side note, don't forget the cello sonatas!


----------



## tempo

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I didn't include the 2nd Mvt of the 4th Piano Concerto because I wasn't entirely sure of its "slow movement" credentials, considering its stormy nature (even though I did cheat and include the 7th's "Allegretto" ). My top five would be this: 1.) Heiliger Dankgesang 2.) Cavatina 3.) 9th Symphony "Adagio Molto E Cantabile" 4.) 7th Symphony "Allegretto" 5.) 3rd Symphony "Marcia Funebre"
> 
> The 4th Piano Concerto's 2nd Mvt would be my 6th pick.
> 
> I agree with you about the 7th's Allegretto, it's not really a slow movement. I cheated and included it anyway.  However, considering the incredibly hectic nature of the other movements (those "dancing yaks"), the "Allegretto" seems slow by comparison!
> 
> As for timing, not even J.E. Gardiner's "Allegretto" is 7 minutes, it's closer to 8 minutes (7:45). My favorite version is by Kleiber, which is 8:09. It doesn't sound slow or labored by any stretch of the imagination.


You obviously haven't heard Roger Norrington's recording of the 7th symphony with the SWR. He performs the Allegretto at about 6.39.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

tempo said:


> You obviously haven't heard Roger Norrington's recording of the 7th symphony with the SWR. He performs the Allegretto at about 6.39.


Oh, I've heard Norrington's Beethoven once. I'd like to keep it that way. ;-)


----------



## tempo

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Oh, I've heard Norrington's Beethoven once. I'd like to keep it that way. ;-)


Ok, but your previous post seemed to imply that you didn't think there was a faster reading of the Allegretto in question that Gardiner's. I was just pointing out that there most certainly is.

By the way, there are two Beethoven cycles by Norrington. I'm referring to the Seventh Symphony from his second cycle with the SWR - not his Eighties cycle with the London Classical Players, which is the one more people are familiar with.

I assume then from your comments about Norrington that you are (like most listeners, it seems) not attracted to the faster, brisker performances?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Definitely the third symphony slow movement is my favorite. Such a powerful slow movement!


----------



## QuietGuy

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 8, Op. 13 Pathétique II. Adagio cantabile


----------



## Woodduck

Except for the "Heiliger Dankgesang" of the 15th quartet, the slow movements of the late quartets may not get a lot of attention here, perhaps partly from relative unfamiliarity. I think they are one and all extraordinary, the more so in the context of the singular works in which they appear. I remember listening to the final quartet, with its quirky playfulness, and being moved to tears by the contrasting song of the adagio, a movement of wonderful simplicity that feels like a very personal statement on Beethoven's part. The adagio of the 12th quartet in Eb is an extraordinarily structured movement, a kind of variation movement based on a long-breathed melody of deep tenderness, yet containing within itself a quasi-scherzo, and passing through moments of enigmatic mystery and shades of tragedy. What it is that these late works are saying is forever elusive; they resist description in familiar terms, and that leads many to find them baffling. They _are_ baffling - to the rational intellect. That's the peculiar glory of late Beethoven, where he seems to know what he's about even if we can't find the words for it.


----------



## Pugg

Piano Concerto 5 "Adagio Un Poco Mosso" for me, also the second movement from piano concerto 3 ad well as the middle part of the triple concerto :tiphat:


----------



## manyene

It looks as if some folk voted for more than one item - wasn't it 'a' favourite? Results may be slightly skewed as a result


----------



## SixFootScowl

manyene said:


> It looks as if some folk voted for more than one item - wasn't it 'a' favourite? Results may be slightly skewed as a result


Good point. It is a multiple choice poll though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

It's hard to single one out, but the Hammerklavier always sends me to the moon. Especially Solomon's recording.


----------



## DaveM

One of my particular Classical music interests in the last few years has been Adagio/Lento/Andante movements from the late 1700s to the early 1900s. There is no doubt in my mind that Beethoven is head and shoulders among any other composers when it comes to the number and variety of quality 'slow' movements'.

Some might say that Mozart is above Beethoven in that category, but I would argue that much as I love some of Mozart's 'slow' movements, he didn't stretch the limits or reach the depths of Beethoven. While Mozart came up with some incredible melodies, there was, for me, a repetitiveness in the format (with some exceptions) of the adagios of his piano concertos and sonatas for example. On the other hand, Beethoven almost never repeated himself when it came to the structure/format of the slow movements in his piano concertos and sonatas. Witness the incredible diversity inherent in just the sonata adagios of the #5, #7, Pathetique, Hammerklavier and the #32 (ie. Arietta)!


----------



## amigo

Piano concerto #5 is my favorite Beethoven slow movement. It's so sublime but, then again, so is much of his music.
One not mentioned, although perhaps not the quality of other slow movements, is the slow movement from Symphony #2.
Too many amazing slow movements from Beethoven! Known perhaps best for his explosive music but who could imagine such a character would have written among the most tender, sublime, slow music.


----------



## MarkW

Today it was the Marche Funebre, but other days it could be:
Opus 127 Quartet
Opp. 106, 109, 111 piano sonatas
Ninth Symphony
Benedictus of Missa solemnis


----------



## hpowders

Keeping in mind that this thread originated six years after Beethoven's death, I would say, the "Holy Song of Thanksgiving to the Divinity in the Lydian Mode" from the A minor String Quartet is the finest Beethoven slow movement.

If Mahler didn't use this movement as a model for his own profound adagios, then you can delete my TC account.


----------



## Tchaikov6

My votes went to:

*Emperor Concerto

Hammerklavier Sonata

Violin Concerto

Violin Sonata No. 8 in G Major (Other)
*
All are beautiful, creative, and show off splendidly the genius of Beethoven.


----------



## AfterHours

String Quartet 15 3rd Mvt "Heiliger Dankgesang"

It leaves me speechless


----------



## Bettina

Heiliger Dankesang for me too. I love how Beethoven looked back to the style of Renaissance polyphony and used modal harmonies. He was one of the first composers to experiment with bringing back the church modes - something that became quite widespread later in the 19th century.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

The second movement _largo_ from his Triple Concerto


----------



## hpowders

Haydn67 said:


> The second movement _largo_ from his Triple Concerto


Say wha???????


----------



## hpowders

Meanwhile doesn't "Heiliger Dankesang!!" sound so much better than "Gesundheit!!" after someone sneezes?


----------



## Tchaikov6

I would like to add to my list the Pastoral Symphonie's second movement- lovely movement!


----------



## Captainnumber36

And the first movement of the 6th. How can the sixth not be on your list of options!


----------



## Bettina

Captainnumber36 said:


> And the first movement of the 6th. How can the sixth not be on your list of options!


I love the first movement of the 6th, but I wouldn't consider it a slow movement. Unless you're listening to Celibidache's rendition of it! :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bettina said:


> I love the first movement of the 6th, but I wouldn't consider it a slow movement. Unless you're listening to Celibidache's rendition of it! :lol:


It's kind of in-between wouldn't you say? It's very pretty and focuses on beauty and tugging at your heart strings which are all characteristics, at least in my head, of slower music. But it does have a tempo to it, certainly!


----------



## Bettina

Captainnumber36 said:


> It's kind of in-between wouldn't you say? It's very pretty and focuses on beauty and tugging at your heart strings which are all characteristics, at least in my head, of slower music. But it does have a tempo to it, certainly!


I see what you mean - it does have a slow feel even though the tempo is pretty fast. I think it's because the harmonies move at a fairly slow rate, with a lot of long-held chords being sustained underneath a faster melody line.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

hpowders said:


> Say wha???????


Say why?? I chose "other". What initially impacted me about the movement was a segment from "The Worship of Nature", one of 13 installments of the BBC series of historian Kenneth Clark's _Civilization_ from 1969. I found Clark's commentary quite interesting, and the various scenes (including works of art) and sounds (from classical compositions) that accompanied it in this and the other installments very enjoyable.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Am I taking crazy pills, or how can the Moonlight sonata 1st movement not be on here??? That's the obvious first choice.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Am I taking crazy pills, or how can the Moonlight sonata 1st movement not be on here??? That's the obvious first choice.


While certainly an excellent and extremely popular movement that's entered into pop culture, I don't think it's even close to an "obvious first choice". I created the poll, I feel mostly all of the choices are at least comfortably better than the 1st movement of #14 (as much as I love the Moonlight)


----------



## Jacred

Ahhh, I was tempted to click so much but limited myself to three so as not to mess with the poll too much. They were: Symphony 3 2nd mvt, Piano Concerto 5 2nd mvt, and Symphony 7 2nd mvt in that order.

Wanted to pick the Cavatina and Heiliger Dankgesang so badly. The Hammerklavier Adagio movement too.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn67 said:


> Say why?? I chose "other". What initially impacted me about the movement was a segment from "The Worship of Nature", one of 13 installments of the BBC series of historian Kenneth Clark's _Civilization_ from 1969. I found Clark's commentary quite interesting, and the various scenes (including works of art) and sounds (from classical compositions) that accompanied it in this and the other installments very enjoyable.


It's okay. Just joshin' with you. I just wish Beethoven made the Triple Concerto slow movement about 5 minutes longer.

I see he took down the suggestion box, so that will never happen.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven did one really nice slow movement but quit after just a minute and a half. I'm sure there's a law against that!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

hpowders said:


> It's okay. Just joshin' with you. I just wish Beethoven made the Triple Concerto slow movement about 5 minutes longer.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## hpowders

Haydn67 said:


> My thoughts exactly


To me it sounds like he gave up on the movement, like it was more a dutiful chore rather than genuine inspiration, but really, what the heck do I know?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

hpowders said:


> To me it sounds like he gave up on the movement, like it was more a dutiful chore rather than genuine inspiration, but really, what the heck do I know?


Quite beautiful for a *dutiful* chore.


----------



## Schumanniac

What did we do to deserve this poll???  Sheeesh. For all the deserved praise Beethoven gets for his fiery spirit, this gentle one that contradicts his gruff, vicious reputation is the one i love the most. 

Voted SQ no 16 before i realized it was multiple choices. Was somewhat of a toss up between that, the SQ no 15, The Eroica or the phenomenal Gheister trio. I never quite did get the fascination with the Allegretto of the 7th.


----------



## Judith

Didn't hesitate with this one. Beethoven 7th allegretto! Just love it!


----------



## Pugg

Schumanniac said:


> What did we do to deserve this poll???  Sheeesh. For all the deserved praise Beethoven gets for his fiery spirit, this gentle one that contradicts his gruff, vicious reputation is the one i love the most.
> 
> Voted SQ no 16 before i realized it was multiple choices. Was somewhat of a toss up between that, the SQ no 15, The Eroica or the phenomenal Gheister trio. I never quite did get the fascination with the Allegretto of the 7th.


To be honest, poll dates from 2015


----------



## cliftwood

PetrB said:


> OTHER!
> 
> For me, this is a hands-down no contest affair:
> 
> _Piano Concerto No.4_, the second movement _Andante con moto._
> 
> The movement is still to modern ears singularly odd at least, and to the ears of its contemporaries it must have sounded as strange as Schoenberg's serial pieces sounded to many in the 19-teens and twenties.
> 
> A subjective call, this, but I find it dark, and as deeply disturbing as it is deeply dark and beautiful.
> 
> Well - enough received, glowingly reviewed, premiered in a private concert in 1807, the public premiere in 1808, highly lauded in an 1809 music journal, it nonetheless was not again performed until 1836, when it was 'resurrected' by Mendelssohn.


Absolutely agree on the 4th Concerto's second movement. Impossible to duplicate the drama and the sensitivity of this music.


----------



## hpowders

I was thinking of moving to a nice, conservative town called Dullsville. Just found out they changed the town's name to Allegretto. When I asked the mayor why, she told me there is nothing more Dullsville than the Allegretto from Beethoven's Seventh Symphony.
My kinda gal!!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

DiesIraeCX said:


> While certainly an excellent and extremely popular movement that's entered into pop culture, I don't think it's even close to an "obvious first choice". I created the poll, I feel mostly all of the choices are at least comfortably better than the 1st movement of #14 (as much as I love the Moonlight)


Fair enough as to your opinion. I would just think that, as you say, it is extremely popular. The only movement in your poll that could arguably be considered more popular is the 7th symphony Allegretto. For this reason alone I would at least include it in the poll to see where other people rate it. I personally still vouch for its greatness regardless of popular culture.


----------



## hpowders

My favorite Beethoven slow movement:

The way he used to gracefully sashay through the Viennese parks during glorious Spring afternoons....unashamedly calling attention to himself, because he KNEW how great he was!


----------



## Jacred

hpowders said:


> My favorite Beethoven slow movement:
> 
> The way he used to gracefully sashay through the Viennese parks during glorious Spring afternoons....unashamedly calling attention to himself, because he KNEW how great he was!


I seriously doubt the first part of that sentence.  Pretty sure he walked leaning forward like he was always in a rush.


----------



## KenOC

Jacred said:


> I seriously doubt the first part of that sentence.  Pretty sure he walked leaning forward like he was always in a rush.


Like this?


----------



## Guest

Beethoven andante favori woo 57 it has such a lovely opening,the way Ashkenazy plays it is heaven but I could not find that.
Alfred Brendel plays the wondeful andante favori.


----------



## Bettina

KenOC said:


> Like this?


Based on those pictures, he looks like he would be incapable of writing a slow, gentle, calm movement. And yet, despite his agitated posture, he managed to write many glorious slow movements!


----------



## Guest

Bettina said:


> Based on those pictures, he looks like he would be incapable of writing a slow, gentle, calm movement. And yet, despite his agitated posture, he managed to write many glorious slow movements!


Beethoven was a deep soul.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Jacred said:


> I seriously doubt the first part of that sentence.  Pretty sure he walked leaning forward like he was always in a rush.


Beethoven will always be surrying down to the stone cold picnic.


----------



## hpowders

Why did Beethoven have to die?

I have so many questions for him, like:

Am I his favorite poster?


----------



## AfterHours

Bettina said:


> Based on those pictures, he looks like he would be incapable of writing a slow, gentle, calm movement. And yet, despite his agitated posture, he managed to write many glorious slow movements!


My opinion is that his demeanor in the eyes of others was at least partially (if not mostly) because he was deaf and frustrated around them at his inability to hear and engage in substantial communication (what a predicament for such an expressive person and composer!). But the person inside, behind the frustration, was clearly quite extraordinary, capable of such incredible range of emotional sensation and elicitation. Which, in turn, only made it that much more frustrating for him to feel so incapable of relaying this to people in everyday life, hence the unleashed titanic urge and tremendous expressive outpouring one finds in his music.


----------



## AfterHours

hpowders said:


> Why did Beethoven have to die?
> 
> I have so many questions for him, like:
> 
> Am I his favorite poster?


No, sorry, this one is his favorite


----------



## Klassik

Captainnumber36 said:


> And the first movement of the 6th. How can the sixth not be on your list of options!





Bettina said:


> I love the first movement of the 6th, but I wouldn't consider it a slow movement. Unless you're listening to Celibidache's rendition of it! :lol:


Conductor Maximianno Cobra seems to turn every Beethoven movement into a slow (or slower) one. Based on that, I'd pick the first movement from Symphony No. 6. Of course, then I'd have to listen to a Cobra performance. Ugh. Ole' Ludwig would have good reason to bite that Cobra guy.

I wonder if Cobra sucks on purpose in order to get hissed. Hmm?


----------



## AfterHours

Klassik said:


> Conductor Maximianno Cobra seems to turn every Beethoven movement into a slow (or slower) one. Based on that, I'd pick the first movement from Symphony No. 6. Of course, then I'd have to listen to a Cobra performance. Ugh. Ole' Ludwig would have good reason to bite that Cobra guy.
> 
> I wonder if Cobra sucks on purpose in order to get hissed. Hmm?


There are some who even turn the first movement of his 9th Symphony into a slow movement -- grrrrrrrrr! :scold: I'm all for some freedom of interpretation, but I don't understand a conductor that reads the tempo markings and thinks: "Dude was deaf, so what he really meant was half that speed. After all, I think he wanted less intensity and tension for this movement in particular."


----------



## Klassik

AfterHours said:


> There are some who even turn the first movement of his 9th Symphony into a slow movement -- grrrrrrrrr! :scold: I'm all for some freedom of interpretation, but I don't understand a conductor that reads the tempo markings and thinks: "Dude was deaf, so what he really meant was half that speed. After all, I think he wanted less intensity and tension for this movement in particular."


Yeah, that would be Cobra. Listen to this if you dare!


----------



## AfterHours

Klassik said:


> Yeah, that would be Cobra. Listen to this if you dare!


What an idiot. I can't lie that it actually makes me legitimately upset to see someone suck much of the greatness out of what is perhaps the most astonishing work of music in the history of mankind.


----------



## AfterHours

Klassik said:


> Yeah, that would be Cobra. Listen to this if you dare!





AfterHours said:


> What an idiot. I can't lie that it actually makes me legitimately upset to see someone suck much of the greatness out of what is perhaps the most astonishing work of music in the history of mankind.


Shortly after being upset though, I started laughing uncontrollably while watching this. An utterly pathetic, lifeless rendition that soon becomes a fantastic bit of comedy, satire and parody. Just look at the conductor and orchestra go! I think the subtle "tickles" of percussion is the best part.


----------



## hpowders

Schumanniac said:


> What did we do to deserve this poll???  Sheeesh. For all the deserved praise Beethoven gets for his fiery spirit, this gentle one that contradicts his gruff, vicious reputation is the one i love the most.
> 
> Voted SQ no 16 before i realized it was multiple choices. Was somewhat of a toss up between that, the SQ no 15, The Eroica or the phenomenal Gheister trio. *I never quite did get the fascination with the Allegretto of the 7th*.


The Beethoven Seventh Symphony "Allegretto" is one of the dullest pieces of music I have ever heard. So depressing!


----------



## Tchaikov6

hpowders said:


> The Beethoven Seventh Symphony "Allegretto" is one of the dullest pieces of music I have ever heard. So depressing!


It certainly doesn't deserve to be leading this poll, but I wouldn't call it dull...


----------



## BeethovenTheGreat

Actually, i enjoyed the second movement (Largo ) of the Beethoven Third Piano Concerto in C minor the most(although it is not one of the poll options). It always brings tears to my eyes at such beauty in sadness.


----------



## Xisten267

I voted for the slow movements of the _Ninth_ symphony, the _Hammerklavier_ sonata, the _Emperor_ concerto and the late string quartets, and for "Other".

Amongst my most favorite "other" slow movements by Beethoven are: The adagio from string quartet No. 7, the andante and the allegretto from the _Pastoral_ symphony, the andante, the adagio and the arietta from his last three piano sonatas, the _Sanctus_ from the _Missa Solemnis_, and the opening adagio and the andante from the string quartet No. 14.


----------



## Rogerx

Piano Concerto 5 "Emperor" "Adagio Un Poco Mosso" got my vote.


----------



## Botschaft

The Hammerklavier adagio. It’s the greatest music ever written.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Symphony no. 9, third movement and Triple Concerto, second movement


----------



## Shea82821

Allegretto from Symphony no.7 - no contest there. It competes with the Adagio sostenuto from the Hammerklavier, and the opening fugue from the String Quartet no.14. But I find his handling of form, melody, emotional vigour, and pacing to be at it's best in the Allegretto. It's no surprise it became an instant hit in his day.


----------



## Kreisler jr

It's not really slow though.


----------



## JTS

String Quartet 15 3rd Mvt "Heiliger Dankgesang"

Incredible!


----------



## Shea82821

Kreisler jr said:


> It's not really slow though.


More a moderately-slow movement, yeah. But I've heard some performances that would make it (technically) a proper slow movement. Which I prefer. A slower tempo to the movement suits the music much more to my ear. My favourite, for instance, is the Blomstedt (Dresden) recording. It's nearly 10 minutes long, whereas most go to about 9 minutes tops.


----------



## Merl

The cavatina of the 13th quartet, for me.


----------



## Terrapin

Heiliger Dankgesang is incredibly moving and beautiful, Beethoven's greatest slow movement. How can Moonlight and Pathetique not be in the poll? And I agree that 7th Allegretto is not a slow movement (although I love it).


----------



## Ethereality

Still the andante from the Pastoral by a landslide. What is more precious from Beethoven? His other slow movements have more of an epic, reflective tone about life's journey, while the 6-2 is literally everything at the end of the rainbow. The perfect day: the real celebration.


----------

